# Helmet, pfd and skirt on upper east



## JOCRABB (Jun 2, 2006)

Gear fell out of truck on the upper east memorial weekend. Yellow and red J3 helmet, orange lotus pfd and orange/black skirt. If found please call me at 970 596-3080


----------

